# Need inverts?



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I highly recommend freshwaterinverts.com, aka Aquaboy Aquatics! I very recently ordered some red crabs, a vampire shrimp (my primary reason for purchasing, hubby's been wanting one) and some bumblebee shrimp. The shipment arrived today. 

I bought three red crabs and got four!  They were all individually packaged in plastic containers, which looked like travel soap containers.  They're all settling nicely into their new home. The vampire shrimp immediately disappeared into my hubbys tank, and of the 10 bumblebee shrimp, only one was dead. They also immediately disappeared. :lol: Both types of shrimp were packaged in breather bags with some filter floss.

His prices are very reasonable, too, and very good customer service/communication. Defintely two thumbs up! :rockon:


----------

